# Megs G220 or Kestrel da-s6



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Preferences, anyone?

I'm looking to buy an orbital polisher, but which is best? I know the Megs is more expensive but is it better??

Welcome your thoughts/comments.

stu


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Ive got the kestrel and did the passat on the weekend after a lot of practise on our focus.

I think the kestrel is good and got it over the g220 due to there being so many faults with the g220 being reported.

Done the equivalent of 2 or 3 cars with it now and really getting to grips with it.

Passat is now swirl free 8)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Faults with Megs ?? I'm not aware - is there a recurring fault? I orignally thought of getting the Megs because I'd heard of it, and not the Kestrel. Does the Megs have a higher rpm and would it therefore work quicker?

stu


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I have had absolutely no faults with my G220, have done 7 cars now, and SimonQS borrowed it over christmas and did his too...

Love my G220, have had some great results from it


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

stu_tt said:


> Faults with Megs ?? I'm not aware - is there a recurring fault? I orignally thought of getting the Megs because I'd heard of it, and not the Kestrel. Does the Megs have a higher rpm and would it therefore work quicker?
> 
> stu


There have been loads or reported problems with the G220 just packing up. Stops working while in use so Im guessing an overheating ussue or something power related. Obviously covered by the manufacturers 1 year warantee but as the unit will get so little use (well you shouldnt be machine polishing every weekend) typically I though if mine were to go it would be over a year old when it does.

The DAS-6 has the same 6 speed setting as the G220 and works at the same speeds. Only difference is the handle and the DAS-6 doesnt come with a plastic carry case. The box the DAS-6 comes in is nice and small and takes up less space anyway (my garage is packed).

I got the DAS-6 with meguiars (oh, the irony) pads and polishes for less than £129 delivered. The same gear with the G220 was nearing £200. My thoughts were that Im not going to use it that often so couldnt justify spending any more than I needed to.

Kestrel gets very good reviews on various car cleaning forums


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

another vote here for the megs,done a few cars now all fault free 8)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

thanks guys, it appears to be largely down to personal preference......if speeds are the same it should cover an area in the same time.... might lean then towards the Kestrel....

stu


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

g220 for me. even though im on my 3rd.

they pack up but will work on the fastest setting.

megs uk is great though and they send out a replacement straight away.

had no problems on this 'new' type though


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

3rd


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

When I step up from my £30 Mac, it will be to the Kestrel. The price difference being the decider as the Kestrel does get rave reviews for quality and performance to match the G220.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

...did some research on the web last night, many people seem to have had issues with the Megs coming loose in some way. Others say the build of the Kestrel is a bit 'basic' (not seen it myself).
PC 7424/UDM - I know I'd need a transformer, but would it be much better??

stu


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Im guessing youd be using it on the TT here and there and perhaps another car now and again.

I couldnt justify the expense for something that will get very little use. Think about it, youre removing a few microns worth of paint each time you use it and judging by whats said on other car claening forums you only have about 8-10 goes (if youre lucky) before you get dangerously close to breaking through the clearcoat.

The DAS-6 does what it says on the tin. If I were to compare its quality to say leading brands of power tools I would say its on a par with bosch products.

Shame youre so far away, you could have had a look at mine before you bought.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

J55ttc, good point......back to the kestrel, then. :?

I may, once a year, get it professionally detailed, which will probably cost only slightly more than a polisher, pads, and compound.....at least I'd have someone to blame if it were to go wrong.....

stu


----------

